
Ask HN: Running startup with wife? - pplonski86
Do you know any successful examples of running startup with wife :)
======
zdware
The book "Founder's Dilemma" has some case studies around this, if I remember
correctly.

summary : Be cautious as hell.

------
esoulution
Y Combinator

~~~
pplonski86
heh, you are right!

